# How many times does an indoor pigeon molt in a year?



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep. It's me again with another question. First, Henri and Simon are doing wonderful! 

During the fall(October), both birds went through a molt. Feathers everywhere. Enough to make another bird. Molt lasted about 2 weeks and all feathers grew back. 

Now it's January 8th and I cannot believe it. They are molting again. Actually Henri is more than Simon. Her neck and head, although not bald, look very unkept. This didn't happen with the 1st molt. During the fall molt, they didn't look "ratty" like Henri does now. My parents' told me their parrots molt twice a year. Once in the fall and once in the spring. Shouldn't the pidgies be on the same schedule?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Mmmmm....When I had mine indoors, he only really moulted once, and same with mine,On the first molt, he looked perfectly normal, but one the second...well...this happened:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVROsI5nrfY

*shudder shudder*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds molt all year long, but have a big one in the fall.. Im not sure how being indoors would affect the big molt or molting in general, but my cockatiels are molting some small feathers right now..


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

So happy to see that video, November-x-scourge! Henri is not at that point yet, but the feather loss is in that area. Thanks to you, I won't be freaking out when she starts to look like a buzzard. Did all the feathers on your pigeon grow back in normally? Do you give them vitamins during their molts? I was told that you should and I was also told that it's natural and if they are on a good feed, vitamins aren't necessary. Any opinions?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Is it possible they may be pecking each other?

Do you have a light on next to their cage...or in somewhere in the room?
The amount of light they receive will affect their moult. Indoor birds that receive artificial light may moult several times per year...instead of the normal 2 of Spring and Fall. My indoor hookbills are always moulting on and off. They shed a lot more feathers than my outdoor doves and finches because of the artificial light they receive in my home.

Dawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's still good to give them vitamins. And if they are indoors, and don't get the rays of the sun, they especially need Vit D3.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

No. Simon doesn't peck at Henri. That, I am confident about. Henri is the alpha of the 2 and is usually beating on Simon if he tries to turn "perverted"(what my kid calls it) on her. 

Although their "bedroom" has a view of the southern sky(sunniest window), I will grab some of that vitamin D3 as we live in NY. Everyone here lacks Vit D during the winter months. 

Thanks again for all of your help. More questions to come, I'm sure!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keeping them in a sunny window is great. They probably love it. But unfortunately the window glass, and even screens block out most of the UV rays of the sun. Which is what they need to be able to utilize the calcium they get.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Michy said:


> So happy to see that video, November-x-scourge! Henri is not at that point yet, but the feather loss is in that area. Thanks to you, I won't be freaking out when she starts to look like a buzzard. Did all the feathers on your pigeon grow back in normally? Do you give them vitamins during their molts? I was told that you should and I was also told that it's natural and if they are on a good feed, vitamins aren't necessary. Any opinions?


 I don't really give vitamins, but I want to, I'll have to go buy some! I thought he was dying for a while, but eventually, his wonderful feathers came back, and it was all good. =) =3


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

This is an old thread but I have to ask, so.
Have a male pigeon about 2 years old - wild rescue. Molten early this year, and now, couple of months later, molted his flight feathers and here and there some feathers from his wing and neck. No patchy look to him. No external parasites, eating pigeon seed mix with some greens occasionally, giving him bottled water to drink, poops perfect, has access to a balcony all day where he can sunbathe trough a screen mesh with 1x1cm openings. Acts normal, active, only constantly in nesting mode.


----------

